# DSL-Flatrate wird teurer



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

noch was ärgerliches die kostet nun 30 Europlus 20 Euro DSl Anschluß


Habt ihr eine gute Alternative?

Hat jemand schonmal was von einsundeins gehört?


----------



## Devilfrank (10 September 2002)

Ich hab mir bei 1&1 die DSL FairFlat geholt. Das bedeutet für 29,90€ hast du eine Flat, bleibst du unter 100 Stunden im Abrechnungsmonat kostet sie nur noch 14,90€.
http://adsl.einsundeins.com/index.php
Das find ich fair. Obwohl ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft habe, unter 100 Stunden zu bleiben.  :lol: 


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

@Frank


hört sich gut an

und ist das auf 1 Jahr odre kann man das normal kündigen?

und hat man auch wie bei t-onlien einen Überblick über Einzelverbindungen und so?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2002)

nach dem 1&1-angebot hatte ich mich im letzten jahr zuletzt umgeschaut, aber bevor ich es schaffte, bei t-online wirksam zu kündigen, hatten die ihre billigere flatrate schon aus dem programm genommen.

ich weiß nicht, wie es in den neuen t-online agb ausschaut, aber da gab es doch mal einen pc-schutzbrief mitsamt der t-online flatrate. wegen des tollen services hatte ich auch mit dem gedanken gespielt, den provider zu wechseln, allerdings wurde mir da das dsl-modem von der telekom übereignet. vorher hat das teil bei mir zweimal den dienst versagt und wurde von der telekom innerhalb kürzester zeit und weil ja abschluss des telekom-netzes, ohne zusätzliche kosten ausgetauscht. inzwischen gehört das ding aber mir und wenn was dran sein sollte, müsste ich selbst zahlen. deswegen hatte ich mich damals dafür entschieden, bei t-online zu bleiben, weil es unter diesem gesichtspunkt nichts vergleichbares gab...


----------



## Devilfrank (10 September 2002)

Ich glaub es sind 3 Monate Mindestlaufzeit bei 1&1.
Bei T-Online ist der PC-Schutzbrief wohl abgelaufen. Der halt nur 1 Jahr und wurde von T-online nicht verlängert.


Gruss Frank


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2002)

@frank:
ich hatte auch keine echte hoffnung, so etwas bei t-online jemals in anspruch nehmen zu können. ich hatte letztes jahr 3x gekündigt, zuletzt fristgerecht per einschreiben mit rückschein, weil empfangsbedürftige willenserklärung. darauf wurde ich sogar vom t-online-service zurückgerufen: eine junge frau fragte mich, ob ich mit t-online nicht mehr zufrieden sei und versprach mir eine schriftliche bestätigung meiner kündigung zuzusenden. ich surfe immer noch über denselben account und bezahle ihn auch...

riesenservice...


----------



## Devilfrank (10 September 2002)

Rosa Riese eben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2002)

wer glaubt, dass eine grundfarbe urheberrechtlich geschützt sei, kann nicht alle tassen im schrank haben...


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

...und wer glaubt, 1&1 arbeite nicht mit der Telekom zusammen auch!


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2002)

*1und1*

@Frank und an alle anderen

Hallo..... also ich würde gerne zu 1und1 wechseln , hab aber noch ein paar fragen an euch

1) Bei t-online kann man doch neuerdings mit 5 Tagen kündigen?

2) 1und1 kann man soweit ich weiss 1 monat vorher kündigen?

3) ich habe ja immer schis, daß jemand auf meine Kosten surft.
Bei einsundeins rechnen die auch anschlußunabhängig ab.
Kann man bei 1und1 so wie bei t-online immer aktuell seinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis sehen oder erst am Monatsende?
Sind sog. mehrfacheinwahlen dort möglich?

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand da auskennt...


----------



## Devilfrank (20 September 2002)

Hi Mattes,

das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, schlürf doch mal auf der Homepage von 1&1 vorbei, da sollte was zu finden sein.
Ich weiss nur, bestellt bei 1&1, pünktlich geliefert, Telekom zusammengeschissen, weil zu dusselig, den DSL-Anschluss korrekt zu installieren, eingewählt, fertich - funzt.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2002)

Hallo,

ich kann die Flat von 1&1 nur empfehlen. Kostet unbegrenzt 29,90 aber unter 100 Stunden nur die Hälfte. Ganz einfache Installation. Die Nutzungszeiten werden eingeblendet.


----------



## technofreak (19 Dezember 2002)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> 1&1 erhöht Traffic-Preise bei DSL-Zugängen



Alles schöne geht mal zu Ende    

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-19.12.02-000/

Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (19 Dezember 2002)

Ach, hört doch auf...

Hier gibts ja nicht mal DSL... :cry:


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Dezember 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heise schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Flatrate haben sie jedoch noch nicht angefasst. *DreimalaufHolzklopf*


----------



## Heiko (20 Dezember 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Die Flatrate haben sie jedoch noch nicht angefasst. *DreimalaufHolzklopf*


Ich sehe allerdings bei steigenden Flat-Kunden deutlichen Korrekturbedarf im Preis - nach oben... :-(


----------



## virenscanner (20 Dezember 2002)

Ich denke mal, dass auch hier eine deutliche Preissteigerung kommen wird.
Auch meine T-DSL-Flat wird sicherlich im Laufe von 2003-2004 teurer.

ps. Ich habe den Strang jetzt mal verschoben (hat mit "Dialer" nicht viel zu tun).


----------



## Freeman76 (21 Dezember 2002)

Hi,

S+P hat seine 1500 DSL-Flat auch im Preis "korrigiert". Anstatt 49 € ab Januar 79 €, für Bestandskunden gilt die Änderung erst ab März 03.

Am Telefon hört man nun, dass die Mischkalkulation nicht aufgegangen wäre. Das ist lächerlich. S+P richtet sich an Firmenkunden, lässt sogar explizit bei o.g. Tarif die Mehrplatznutzung zu. Dass hier ein hoher Traffic aufkommt sollte eigentlich klar sein.

So lange mein T-Online Flat noch so "billig" ist wie jetzt werd ich nieeee kündigen


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2002)

EUR 79,- sind für eine 1500-Flat sicher auch nicht zu teuer.
Man darf sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn man eine netzwerkfähige Flatrate verkauft und diese dann ausgiebig im Netzwerk genutzt wird...


----------

